# Mower envy...



## DTCC_Turf (May 26, 2018)

https://twitter.com/TPCPotomacAGR/status/1011584256798330880


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@DTCC_Turf I hear a mower in the background but it's not the reel is it? It makes a very nice cut!


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Ransome makes a badass push mower fo sho.


----------



## nt5000 (Jun 13, 2018)

:shock: 
Googling that fo sho!


----------



## DTCC_Turf (May 26, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> @DTCC_Turf I hear a mower in the background but it's not the reel is it? It makes a very nice cut!


No I think there are other machines running in the background.


----------

